# New Guy



## iowaguy1994 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey everyone I just bought my first four fancy mice. I am here to learn what I can and get help learning.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome, and hello!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome! You're in the right place. What are your goals for your mice?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## iowaguy1994 (Feb 27, 2013)

Vicats im hoping to work on good typed mice


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your mice


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome and congrats on the new babies! What color/varieties did you get?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm looking forward to following your progress.

I'm in Mpls., and, while I don't breed for show, I've had good results, so maybe we can help each other out in the future.

Welcome!!


----------

